# Stable door



## Anima (22 Aug 2012)

Hi,

I've had a quick search through past topics and couldn't find anything.

I was wondering if anyone had any plans (sketch up or paper) for a stable type door? I have a very strange shaped door in a strange size with listed building constraints to tackle so a baseline plan to tailor to my needs would be very helpful. 

Previous experience includes bookcases, boxes and interior joinery stuff so any pointers for building something thats going to take on mother nature would be appreciated.

Regards

-------
Edit

I did some googleing and found one. I would post a picture and a link however my account doesn't have the permissions yet. Will update when they come.




Thanks


----------

